# Looking for a Wholesale Supplier of Swarovski Crystals



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for a wholesale supplier of Swarovski hotfix crystals. Like to buy the larger factory packs. Anyone know of a US supplier or distributor? Also can anyone suggest a good brand of a swingarm heat press?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

I just be the designs already done from zbsl.com As to heat presses...any of the name brands that offer swingaways will be good.. check out our vendors here..some offer discounts to forum members


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Thanks for the info Charles....but I like to make my own designs...so I am really looking for the loose hotfix Swarovski crystals. I need them in the larger quantities or at least the factory packs. (1440 crystals) Prefer the supplier be in the US also.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Susan, I found this place a couple of days ago when I was searching for swarovski crystals, myself.

Swarovski® Crystals

They might have what you need.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Greg, Thanks very much. I will check out the site for prices. Appreciate it!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

The Rhinestone Guy has all sorts of hotfix crystals.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Thanks very much Jose. I checked out their website. Their prices are still higher than what I am now paying. But they do have a great description of all the colors which I had been needing. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Hi Susan,

I've bought some ones to hang in my window, in bulk once. My dad also likes using them in stained glass designs.

This company was the best deal I found in terms of big Swarovski crystals, I don't know how they will be for flat-backs, but it might be good. Hopefully it's helpful for you!


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Thanks Tron....I'll check them out.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

Thanks for the link, Tron! 

Exactly what I've been searching for!


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

HI. SINCE I am also looking. I just wondered if you found a well priced supplier? thanks in advance.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski Crystals*

I use the Rhinestone Guy in Calfornia.


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

we use all american supply in philly.

All American Supply


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi All,
I was woundering who is keeping up with the new lead content laws for Swarovski Crystals.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

Kleverrr1 said:


> Hi All,
> I was woundering who is keeping up with the new lead content laws for Swarovski Crystals.


Hey Chris,

Is this the same law that everyone is concerned about?The CPSIA law?

Does anyone know how the crystals play into this?

Maybe we should open a new thread specific to this.

I wonder if the Swarovkis have that much lead? Now I'm concerned : (


----------



## printpuppy (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone have a place to suggest for the largest selection of no standard rhinestones, studs etc?


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Swarovski states their crystals are approx. 32% lead content "to maximize refraction." Not sure what danger there is unless you would swallow one. I never use the crystals on baby or children's clothes just in case.


----------



## tshirtnewbie69 (Dec 20, 2008)

americanrose2 said:


> Swarovski states their crystals are approx. 32% lead content "to maximize refraction." Not sure what danger there is unless you would swallow one. I never use the crystals on baby or children's clothes just in case.


Is there an alternative for baby or childrens clothing? I was so looking forward to all the cute designs for kids : (

thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You can use the acrylic rhinestones for the baby clothes. They are not quite as sparkly, but they still look good. I have bought alot of them from Threadart.com. 

Marilyn


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never used the acrylic rhinestones, only the Swarovski crystals as they are the best. They have perfected not only the cut for the shine but their glue is unbeatable. I've never had a customer report any of the rhinestones coming off. The Korean rhinestones may have a cheaper price but I would pay the extra for the Swarovski. Also, if you planned to use these on babies or children's clothes you would not want to worry about them coming off even if they were not the Swarovski lead crystals. To be safe I never use any crystals on children's clothing......transfers are a good alternative. Everything ends up in a babies mouth and you would hate for a child to be injured by swallowing a rhinestone.


----------

